# Saturday EPL Tip



## jamesgalt (Jan 8, 2009)

*Everton -1* over Hull City


The oddsmakers have it right with Everton giving a full goal handicap to Hull City.  Look for Everton to roll over a Hull City club which is grossly overrated by the betting public.


----------



## namestene-utakmice (Jan 10, 2009)

Everton under is the best bet there . I dont see any scorers for home team probably this will be 0:1 or 1:1 game 3/10 

Dagenham & Red - Wycombe DRAW tip X nereseno

this is a tough game to predict but we think this is a draw . Both teams nead of the busting points , D-R always knows how to score. In the central Wycombe have more talented players but we are sure this will be a draw. Regards


----------



## namestene-utakmice (Jan 10, 2009)

MAN U - Chelsea (Ovo nije za kladionicare dojava) under 

why ? becose Chelsea have good defence and thi wll be a great derby . FUn to watch but no scoring chances for both teams zezam se ovo nije dojava ovo dole Chesterfild je dojava.

Chesterfild - Rochdale home win tip 1 KEC

Why ? Chesterfield defence are weak side of the team , but in last few days manager have got changes in the club with financial bust. Motivation is on home side . Home win it is for me bet of the day


----------



## A_Skywalker (Jan 10, 2009)

namestene-utakmice said:
			
		

> MAN U - Chelsea (Ovo nije za kladionicare dojava) under
> 
> why ? becose Chelsea have good defence and thi wll be a great derby . FUn to watch but no scoring chances for both teams zezam se ovo nije dojava ovo dole Chesterfild je dojava.
> 
> ...



I kinda agree with you about Man UTD and Chelsea but I think it will be match with 0-1 goals or 4-5 goals. My observations show that when there is a derby its either few or lots of goals scored. Why? Because this teams either play attacking football both or both play defensive.


----------

